# Killington or Trapp Family Lodge, w/o 1/10



## Avery (Jan 5, 2014)

need 2 bedrooms or two smaller units, must have wifi


----------



## Kay H (Jan 5, 2014)

I've never been tinTrapp Family but I own T Killington grand and it has wifi free and 1, 2, and 3 bedroom units.  Are you going to ski?    It has ski in and out and an outside heated pool and hot tub.  Ee love it there. Also has lock off units.


----------



## Avery (Jan 5, 2014)

Kay H said:


> I've never been tinTrapp Family but I own T Killington grand and it has wifi free and 1, 2, and 3 bedroom units.  Are you going to ski?    It has ski in and out and an outside heated pool and hot tub.  Ee love it there. Also has lock off units.



The Killington Grand would be grand if someone has it as a rental qualifying rental for this board, starting this coming weekend!


----------

